# QLD Mary River - Kenilworth Homestead



## rwebb39 (May 26, 2011)

Hi All

I am going camping at the Kenilworht Homestead for my friend's birthday and we plan to do some fishing in the Mary River that runs through the back of the property. We mainly want to fish for eels with 100lb line and masive hooks as my friend nearly landed five foot (or so) ell there, but we want to take the yaks down and try for yellow bellie or anything alse we can catch. I was wondering if anyong has been there and had any success and if you have anything to sugest.

cheers for now

RJ


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

I've camped there previously, and it is an amazing place for camping. You can take the dogs (on lead), have a campfire, heaps of space, awesome!

I haven't caught a fish there though, but I didn't try real hard. I flicked a popper around one afternoon for about 30 minutes, and that was in the shallow sort of area.

Your best bet would be to head to the left of the camp ground (As you go past the office) as the river there is deeper & wider. I didn't find that until the day we were leaving unfortunately. You could kayak in there for sure. Not sure how far it goes, but that would be your best bet. Super early morning or dusk would probably be best. Not sure what's in there, but you would have to think maybe bass?


----------



## rwebb39 (May 26, 2011)

hey Dan

thanks for the input. i have been there before but not fishing so i do know about that deeper area. i dont have any fresh water lures only estuary ones. does bait work for bass? never fished for bass fefore so i don't relly know what to do.

cheers RJ


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

rwebb39 said:


> hey Dan
> 
> thanks for the input. i have been there before but not fishing so i do know about that deeper area. i dont have any fresh water lures only estuary ones. does bait work for bass? never fished for bass fefore so i don't relly know what to do.
> 
> cheers RJ


for bass use the same lures you use for bream and target the snags and shaded areas..


----------



## rwebb39 (May 26, 2011)

thats good i have a thew that i think should work

cheers RJ


----------

